# Size Comparison HM king Vs HM Plakat



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

I would get a few pics of the size comparison of my HM Plakat Glorfindel and my HM king Betta for anyone who doesn't have a Petco nearby and wants to see how big they are, plus everyone loves to share their fish 

Here's a video I posted on Youtube, ignore my TF3 movie score in the background, I turned up my itunes so the video wouldn't just be completely silent lol
*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f5p6_DqSbjI*

and here's a pic, sorry for the horrible quality. My brothers GF is borrwing my camera charger so I had to use my mom's little point and shoot


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

That's cool! Don't know their types though XD.


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

fishman12 said:


> That's cool! Don't know their types though XD.


what do you mean? the smaller one is a HM Plakat and the bigger one is a HM King betta


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Yeah don't k ow the difference. I was thinking the HM king was bigger didn't know though. Interesting!


----------



## FiShFiShFiShFiSh (Jun 21, 2011)

They are both gorgeous!  I wish I could have more bettas.....but my mom won't let me....at the moment....at least until I introduce her to aquabid...  Petsmart has started selling HMs and PKs.....they call the plakats 'dragonscale' bettas though, because they all have at least a little bit of dragoning on their fins  But anyways, they are really pretty  Good to know they have a good home, with you


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

fishman12 said:


> Yeah don't k ow the difference. I was thinking the HM king was bigger didn't know though. Interesting!


Oh I see XD The kings are bigger then the normal Bettas 

@FiShFiShFiShFiSh

Yes, show her aquabid


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Is the HM pk the on in your avvie Copper?

eah I know that about kings.


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

My avatar is the king Betta on the right in the first photo, I think they're also called giant plakats... maybe... I'm not sure since some of the giant bettas are plakats  He was my first Betta ever


----------



## Jessabell (Aug 16, 2010)

After seeing this, I'm getting a king betta now C: Thanks for feeding my addiction! lol.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Giants are way bigger than kings. Look at this guy compared to a normal sized betta.. much bigger than your boy compared to your normal sized betta.










Really wish I could buy this guy BTW.


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

> Jessabell After seeing this, I'm getting a king betta now C: Thanks for feeding my addiction! lol.


Glad to help, and the kings are my favorite type that I've had so far, I looove them so much XD My king is so bold too, if I put my finger in the water he swims right up to it and I can rub his chin with my finger and it doesn't bother him at all LOL



1fish2fish said:


> Giants are way bigger than kings. Look at this guy compared to a normal sized betta.. much bigger than your boy compared to your normal sized betta
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool thanks! I wasn't sure if giant Bettas and giant Plakats where the same thing XD, I had heard that the kings where giant plakats, and that giants betas was the name for the huge bettas

I really want a giant betta, I love the long finned one's, but the normal short finned giants are still amazing  I would love to get one one day


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

^ that halfmoon is amazing! To aquabid!


----------



## itbites (Jul 7, 2011)

I have a giant short fin 










Love the king you have!! He's gorgeous


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

it's really cute how his dorsal fin has a red blotch on it


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Haha yeah


----------



## itbites (Jul 7, 2011)

Yep he's a cutie & measures 7.5cm =)


----------



## TonyK (Apr 4, 2011)

That King truly looks amazing. The more I look at the Plakats the more I tell myself I won't own a long fin Betta again. The long fins are nice to look at but the Plakats are just so much more impressive.

Itbites your boy looks very good too!






copperarabian said:


> I would get a few pics of the size comparison of my HM Plakat Glorfindel and my HM king Betta for anyone who doesn't have a Petco nearby and wants to see how big they are, plus everyone loves to share their fish
> 
> Here's a video I posted on Youtube, ignore my TF3 movie score in the background, I turned up my itunes so the video wouldn't just be completely silent lol
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f5p6_DqSbjI*
> ...


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

*steals that HM from whoever has it* Wonder how long it took betta bredders to get a betta that big.


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

fishman12 said:


> *steals that HM from whoever has it* Wonder how long it took betta bredders to get a betta that big.


Here a article you can read about the breeder that started the Giant bettas. http://www.giantbettasworld.com/index.php?lay=show&ac=article&Id=538642998&Ntype=1 It's a cool story


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

Your HMPK (the pink one I think) is so handsome! Can I steal him? lol


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

TheBlueBettaFish said:


> Your HMPK (the pink one I think) is so handsome! Can I steal him? lol


lol I might be spawning him with a really nice platinum red HM, but I would only be getting HM's from it. I'd look around at petsmart, they might have a red platinum hidden in among the new dragons, and I got Glorfindel from Petco


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

damn, look at the giant pics near the end, 4-5.5 inches long o.o.


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Amazing.


----------

